# Mismatch with volume header



## mcbreeden (Nov 19, 2005)

I installed a 2nd HD in my series 1 box HDR31202 and wanted to make it 1 HD instead of 2. So I took the 2nd HD out and tried to using mfstools to backup and restore to the new drive but I formated the 2nd drive and so now it's not married to the 1st drive. I get a mismatch with volume header now with Original drive. the 2nd drive no longer has the tivo info for it and so is there a way to copy the Original drive to the new drive without the second HD?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Why not try installing the original drive only in the Tivo and try to boot. You should then get a screen giving you the option of divorcing the units. After properly divorcing, then you can marry to a new 2nd drive with mfs add.

This is the way Series 2 and Series 3 units operate, but I don't know if DirecTv units work like that also?


----------



## mcbreeden (Nov 19, 2005)

I've tried putting the original unit in but it goes through a reboot that never ends. Many people have suggested that it's married and will not boot. I've tried putting the two in together but because I reformatted the second drive there is no code that combines them and it just reboots over and over and over again. One person said you can shrink the first drive but didn't give code for that process.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Do you have a backup of the original image before you expanded to 2 drives? That is what you need. If not, you can buy one from dvrupgrade or beg one at this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=62430&highlight=begging
or on the other forum. You can also find one on e*mule.


----------



## mcbreeden (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't have a backup image myself. I've tried a dozen times to backup the image to my pc drives but always get failed blah blah blah, it worked on my linux drive but I've forgotten my password to the linux box and don't have burning software on it so I proceeded to upgrade another box. The series2 dual tuner and now the backup image of that one has replaced the backup of the hdr312. mule and donkey show a file available but NOT availalbe because it will not transfer. I'm giving it a couple days to before sticking my head between my legs and giving someone else more money for this product of mine I spend so very much on to begin with.


----------

